

Norways biggest websites tell IE6 users to upgrade - cjohansen
http://www.cjohansen.no/en/browsers/norway_tells_ie6_users_to_shape_up
Alot of big websites in Norway are telling IE6 users to upgrade their browser. A full-blown campaign is on!
======
CalmQuiet
Intriguing title. If the story is valid, perhaps all other nations have
attempted to drop in on that site in hopes of learning the trick... 'cause
something seems to have taken down that server.

------
kyochan
Just stick ie6 only content between these two tags <!--[if IE 6]><![endif]-->
in your html.

